# alternativen zu powerpoint?



## misswebmistress (29. April 2004)

hallo comunity!

ich soll eine präsentation für eine produktvorstellung meiner firma machen und suche eine alternative zu powerpoint. 
bei diesem event werden pilotkunden gesucht, also muss die präsentation einfach nur "flashen"  und da ich nicht  zaubern kann werde ich das schwer mit pp hinbekommen...

ich suche irgedwas was flash und videos (aus 3d) vereint...
macromedia direktor hab ich mir schon angesehen,
nur bevor ich mich auf ein programm festlege möchte ich zuerst die meinung von leuten hören die mit sowas erfahrung haben..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. April 2004)

Wenn Du die Zeit hast dich in Direktor einzuarbeiten, liegst Du da schon völlig richtig mit.

Ansonsten wären noch zu erwähnen:

Flash 
Mediator
Authorware


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. April 2004)

Tja, was soll ich da sagen, als einer dem der Ruf des Directors schon vorauseilt 
Ich will es mal so ausdrücken:

Macromedia Director schreibt sich mit c und nicht mit k  

Und der Rest ist Understatement.

Authorware ist was für eLearning, ganz sicher aber nicht für peppige Präsentationen.


----------



## misswebmistress (30. April 2004)

oh sorry mr. direCtor 

mit mediator hab ich schon vor vier jahren was gemacht, der wurde hoffentlich auch weiterentwickelt, dann wäre es wert sich den anschauen...

hab schon ein bisschen in director reingeschnuppert, scheint mir nicht zu kompliziert zu sein...


----------



## Mark (30. April 2004)

Hi!

Director ist natürlich das non-plus-ultra; es somit als Alternative zu PowerPoint zu sehen, eigentlich eine "Gemeinheit" 
Wenn es um "eine Konkrete Präsentation" geht, würde ich somit behaupten, es lohnt sich nicht 1.Director für viel Geld zu kaufen und 2.sich dieses komplexe Programm anzueignen...(obwohl die "Basics" wirklich schnell zu lernen sind)
Denn: auch Director kann nicht "zaubern". D.h. z.B. geeignetes Footage bzw. "gute Ideen" benötigt man auch hier...

Nebenfrage: gibt es eigentlich noch "Scala"? Von dem war ich damals auf dem Amiga total angetan...  

P.S.: ist PowerPoint - wenn man die Finger von den Presets lässt - wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## aquasonic (30. April 2004)

Ich habe auch schon mal ein Intro für eine Präsentation gemacht mit PowerPoint welches nicht schlecht rausgekommen ist...


----------



## Christoph (30. April 2004)

Für MacOS X gäbs noch KeyNote.
http://www.apple.com/keynote/

grüsse
Christoph


----------



## misswebmistress (30. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pinky_M _
> *Hi!
> 
> Director ist natürlich das non-plus-ultra; es somit als Alternative zu PowerPoint zu sehen, eigentlich eine "Gemeinheit"
> ...



naja, wenn sich der director als das nonplusultra für sowas erweisen sollte dann kann ich das in der firma auch durchbringen dass eine lizenz gekauft wird, weil präsentationen werden öfter gebraucht...
andererseits ist mein jetziges projekt eher dringend und wenn du meinst es wäre zu komplex muss ich mir das überlegen ob ich nicht alles im flash mache

hier eine skizze der präsentation.... 

page 
eigentlch eh ganz einfach, 
- kleine headline wird eingeblendet
- danach ein subtext,
- und ein inhalt (organigramm, technischer verlauf usw...)
- danach wird ein video abgespielt
- der monitor sollte leichte animierte lichteffekte haben (bespiel -siehe header )


----------



## da_Dj (30. April 2004)

Hab früher inner Schule zwangsweise mit Mediator [glaub 5] gearbeitet und konnte mich mit dem Programm nicht so recht anfreunden. Powerpoint haben wir auch benutzt ... naja  Wird sogar an meinem "Arbeitsplatz" [arme Schüler brauchen nebenbei Geld ] benutzt um Informationen in einer Disco auf knapp 10 Monitore zu bringen und dafür ist es gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## JohannesR (30. April 2004)

MagicPoint find ich toll, nicht so verspielt wie PowerPoint, aber dennoch sehr leistungsstark!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. April 2004)

Hi,

also das was ich da sehe ist ja nun wirklich eine ganz einfache Anwendung.
Vielleicht lohnt da die Mühe, sich mit Director zu beschäftigen wirklich nicht.
Insbesondere, wenn du Flash kannst. Allerdings wüsste ich jetzt nicht zu sagen,
wie es um qualitativ hochwertiges Video in Flash bestellt ist. Da ist Director dann
eventuelle doch einige Klassen besser.

Was Animationsloops auf einem Screen angeht, da ist Director per se nicht so
komfortabel wie Flash, da Director nicht über die Möglichkeiten der Movieclips
verfügt. Die sogenannten Filmloops in Director sind bei weitem nicht so flexibel
wie Movieclips.

Aber andererseits kannst du Flash-Elemente nahtlos in Director verwenden.
Also spricht nichts dagegen, einfach in Flash den einen oder anderen Clip zu
erstellen und dann in Director zu platzieren.

Trotzdem sag ich jetzt einfach nochmal, der Director lohnt die Mühe nur dann,
wenn die Geschichte aufwändig werden soll. Aber dann hast du Möglichkeiten,
die dir keine andere Software bietet. Wie z.B. RealTime-3D. Wozu also ein Video
rendern, wenn Director das womöglich auch in Echtzeit und ohne Kompressions-
verluste kann? Aber die Entscheidung ist insofern leicht zu treffen, als du selbst 
wissen musst, wieviel Zeit, Mühe und Anspruch du für das Projekt hast.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Avariel (1. Mai 2004)

Das wird für dich jetzt wohl nicht in Frage kommen wenn du was so stark grafisch aufwendiges willst, aber gabs da nicht auch mal was mit CSS-Mediatypes und dem Opera-Vollbildmodus? Hab ich mal so grob in ner älteren C´t angelesen und ist irgendwie hängengeblieben, aber ich hab nie mehr was davon gehört...


----------



## ludz (2. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es sich von Powepoint wirklich unterscheidet oder etwa besonders ausgefallen ist, aber an dieser Stelle vielleicht noch der Hinweis auf das Freeware-OpenOffice.org-Office-Paket, das u.a. _OOo Impress_ enthält.


----------



## Matthias_I (6. Mai 2004)

Ich habe meinen Frieden mit Microsoft gemacht.
Powerpoint ist nervig, gerade die nicht verknüpfbaren Pixelbilder .... nerven ....

Ansonsten ist es nicht so schlimm wie alle sagen. Man weis wo es her kommt, was es kann, zeitweise kann man tricksen. Leider laufen Videos nicht so geil wie ich will. Manche transparente Überlagerung über einem Video geht nicht ....

Wenn man das akzeptiert, dann ist es brauchbar.

Und ich will den sehen, der eine MACH-MAL-SCHNELL-FÜRN-CHEF Präsentation in Direktor oder Flash so schnell zusammenschiebt wie in PPT.  

Matthias

Einzig der Preis des MS-SmallBuisness-Office Paketes würde mich abschreckend ...

Ein Vorteil .. man braucht kaum was lernen, -Programm starten - intuitiv loslegen. Das knobelt sich alles von selbst raus. wenn man WORD oder EXCEL kennt, ist nur kurzes Überlegen bei MS Produkten nötig


----------



## chrisbergr (6. Mai 2004)

Matthias_I hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ich will den sehen, der eine MACH-MAL-SCHNELL-FÜRN-CHEF Präsentation in Direktor oder Flash so schnell zusammenschiebt wie in PPT.


Wenn du dich viel mit diesen Programmen beschäftigst, ist das überhaupt kein Problem..  Ich selbst kann das zwar nicht, da ich neben den ganzen Sachen, die ich eh schon lernen muß, keine Zeit und Lust auf Flash hatte.
Durch einen Zufall bin ich dann eines Tages auf Swish gestoßen.. Damit waren Flashfilme ganz easy und wenn man es mit den eindeutigen Swish Effekten nicht übertreibt, bekommt man ganz ansehnliche Animationen bei raus. *Swish max* eignet sich meiner Meinung nach übrigens auch für Präsentationen.

Und @ Matthias_I: Ich wette ich bekomme mit SWiSH schneller eine Präsentation hin, wie du mit PPT.

Ich hoffe ich werde von denen, die für Flash ihr Leben geben würden jetzt nicht gesteinigt, dafür dass ich SWiSH toll finde und das auch noch öffentlich verkünde  Aber für die, die eben keine Zeit haben das zu lernen ist das echt eine Alternative. Ich habe damals eine Stunde gebraucht um mich reinzuarbeiten und meinen ersten Ansehnlichen Film zu machen..

Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Matthias_I _
> *Und ich will den sehen, der eine MACH-MAL-SCHNELL-FÜRN-CHEF Präsentation in Direktor oder Flash so schnell zusammenschiebt wie in PPT.
> *



Eine "Mach-Mal-Schnell-Für-Den-Chef"-Sache huste ich genausoschnell aus
Director raus, wie du mit Powerpoint. Der Unterschied ist nur der, dass ich
mehr Möglichkeiten habe als du .... wenn ich sie brauche. 
Und bei all dem habe ich nicht die Probleme mit verknüpften Bildern oder Video.

Aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsirchen. Für o.g. Tätigkeiten lohnt die Einarbeitung
in Director nu wirklich nicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## greatarti (23. Mai 2004)

*Alternative zu Powerpoint*

Guten Morgen,

also, es gibt neben Powerpoint nur ein einziges Programm, dass dem ebenbürtig ist, und das ist OpenOffice.org Impress (Ver. 1.03 für MacOS X, 1.1 ist im Beta-Test, 1.1.1 für windows). Das ist kostenlos und hat zusätzlich noch einen Flash-Export (ab Version 1.1). Alternativ kann man auch StarOffice 7 nehmen. Bis auf die Datenbank-Funktionen aber ist OOo genauso gut, nur nicht so bunt. OOo ist nach meiner Kenntnis überhaupt das einzige OfficeSuite, welches im Grunde auf allen Betriebssystemen läuft, die es so gibt. Prima Sache das.


----------



## Cue (3. Juni 2004)

Die Flashfolienpräsentation unter Flash MX 2004 PRO ist auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

eine andere möglichkeit wäre schnittprogramme


----------



## Matthias_I (23. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Eine "Mach-Mal-Schnell-Für-Den-Chef"-Sache huste ich genausoschnell aus
> Director raus, wie du mit Powerpoint. Der Unterschied ist nur der, dass ich
> mehr Möglichkeiten habe als du .... wenn ich sie brauche. Gruß
> Martin *



Also die Grundlagen in PPT mache ich in Director ebenso hurtig  Obwohl PPT für 08 15 die beste Wahl ist.
Ich sollte nicht voraussetzen, dass ihr meinen Chef kennt. Der hat nämlich die Angewohnheit noch fünf Minuten vor Präsentation eine Folie zu löschen oder am Ende noch ein Modellfoto zu verschieben. 
Soll ich den einflashen ? Oder auf jede Besprechung begleiten. In PPT kann er wenigsten etwas fummeln. 

So-rum meinte ich es. 

Die aufwändigen Präsentationen (wo es um was geht  ) machen auch wir in DIRECTOR. Wie alle anderen auch 

Aber PPT ist unschlagbar wenns banal, schnell und chefeditable sein soll. 

Matthias


----------

